# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  روشهای رسمی (formal method) در توسعه نرم افزار

## roki_jun

با سلام
من نیاز فوری به یک مقاله در زمینه روشهای رسمی(formal method) در توسعه نرم افزار دارم البته به زبان فارسی.لطفا کمکم کنید. :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## Programmer 1

تنها منبع فارسیش که ازش هیچی هم نفمیدم کتاب پرسمن ترجمه هاشمی طبا هستش ، البته فقط یکی از فصلهاش در این مورد بحث شده که توصیه میکنم اگه برای خودت می خوای بفهمی اصلا سراغش نرو

----------


## alireza.zahani

این مطلب در گذشته نوشته شده
ولی با توجه به اینکه شاید هنوز گوگل کسانی رو به این صفحه با این موضوع هدایت بکنه
کسانی که تمایل به کمک در این زمینه دارند به بنده میل بزنند
Alireza.zahani@yahoo.com

----------


## masoud_z_65

ببخشید میشه لینک مطلب رو اینجا بزارید

----------

